# This is very cool...



## TamiAz (Feb 21, 2014)

Very interesting!! :thumbup:  I love the picture of the window and the taxi driving by. :heart:

When a GIF is Not a GIF: The Art of the Cinemagraph - LightBox


----------



## 71M (Feb 21, 2014)

I was talking with someone recently, and we were wondering how something similar is done in movies (e.g Casino ?), where a character in a scene is frozen, while everything else carries on moving around them. (It's also been done in commercial ads I think I've seen). Obviously it's digital - it's using layers/overlays?

The taxi one to me is just like a short clip made with a locked-off camera; the woman in the water is better IMO.


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 21, 2014)

The window and taxi was my favorite also.

This is a very neat idea


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

And they have one for PixelRabbit AND mannaheim!!!!  Bunnies unite!

return-to-oz-640.gif


----------



## yayato (Mar 14, 2014)

this really cool , and the window is my favorite parts, it's so great, esky rc and i can not find the words to describe it.


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 15, 2014)

This is very interesting. First time seeing something like this.


----------

